# sacoche ipad et ordinateur portable



## antoine75015 (25 Juillet 2012)

Je possède un ipad avec un smart case et un eepc1005HA.
j'ai actuellement une sacoche pour ce portable.
Je suis actuellement a la recherche d'une sacoche pour mettre les deux.
Que me conseillez vous.
merci d'avance


----------

